# Concours 08



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

EvenTT08 Concours:

For those of you thinking of entering this year i thought i would offer some assistance (im the Judge).

Concours, though a bit of fun does require a bit of work on your behalf, firstly an exceptionally clean car is required.
Dust/dirt anywhere means loss of points.
*** boxes, old polos and fading car park stickers do not gain points, only smiles !

The simplest way to look at it is the car should appear as it was from the factory in terms of cleanliness.

Last year i think a few contestants thought they would score more points with modifcations, concours is simply judged on the condition of your car for its age and steps that have been taken by YOU to keep the car pristine, stone chips are unavoidable but touch up paint is the remedy, kerbed wheels can be repaired and hoovers work wonders 

Every part of the car is marked, engine bay, inside the glove box, boot and wheel arches included.

Most of all, good luck !!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i would deffo had a go @ this, just to improve it......next year


----------

